# River view cottage wisbech cambridgeshire july 2012



## alex76 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hay folks... well today was a bit of an urbex/photography nightmare as this short story will tell. Well the car was running fine when we left Kettering but as we was approaching Wisbech the motor was losing power and only running on 3 cylinders so we only managed to pay this site out of many which where planned a visit so by the time we got to kings Lynn the dash board was lighting up like a Christmas tree with warning lights and the engine got worse so it was time for some help by the RAC and had to head back

Well unfortunately there is no history on the web of this place all I can tell you is that it was built around 1920. I always remember this place when I was a kid as this was once a lovely little cottage which use to sell veg at the side of the busy A47 road. And sadly in the last 5 years or so the upstairs and roof where destroyed by fire and going by some of the boards which where fire damaged looks like the fire started after the place was boarded up

Explored with my dear mother and fellow explorer Kathyms
On with the pics






















































































The urbex mystery machine looking sorry for her self







Thanks for looking


----------



## freespirits (Jul 28, 2012)

sorry to hear about the chariot dude ,,good pics anyhoow im sure i used to get my veg from there on way back from coast,,


----------



## alex76 (Jul 28, 2012)

freespirits said:


> sorry to hear about the chariot dude ,,good pics anyhoow im sure i used to get my veg from there on way back from coast,,



thanks bud... yeah they use to sell nice spuds made nice chips


----------



## alex76 (Jul 28, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> & lovin them L plates



Cheers SK haha yeap have not yet past my test pritty bad at 36


----------



## paymaster (Jul 29, 2012)

What does the 'C' on the light switches stand for?


----------



## alex76 (Jul 29, 2012)

paymaster said:


> What does the 'C' on the light switches stand for?



thats a good one that i ent got a clue mate


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 29, 2012)

quite liking this


----------



## alex76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> quite liking this



thanks mate i only wish i spent a little more time on my shots as i did cheat a little and had the canon set on auto which is rare for me but was a bit lasy and never set up the tripod infact i left it in the boot


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 31, 2012)

paymaster said:


> What does the 'C' on the light switches stand for?



Circuit?

Or perhaps the units manufacturer?


----------



## Bones out (Jul 31, 2012)

'C'losed circuit?


----------



## alex76 (Jul 31, 2012)

nice to see we have some sparkys on site lol


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 31, 2012)

paymaster said:


> What does the 'C' on the light switches stand for?



Given the time scale when this place was built and the fact that other photographs show that the place was still wired for unfused, round pin 15 amp plugs - the pictured switch was most likely made by Crabtree Ltd. Now the 'C' may be a trademark, but I have seen similar high capacity switches controlling small radiant cooking rings and early built in convector heaters. Old properties were awash with old switch gear like this in the 1960's, before the fused 13 amp rectangular pin plug became the required standard.


----------

